# Πάτρικ Λη Φέρμορ και άλλοι Εγγλέζοι αριστοκράτες διανοούμενοι



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

daeman said:


> *Dune*_,_ Εκδόσεις Anubis, 2003, Μετάφραση Ορέστης Μανούσος.


 


Earion said:


> *Τι όνομα είναι αυτό; Για ψευδώνυμο μου φαίνεται.


 


daeman said:


> Αληθινό το όνομα, Σφακιανωγειανό. Τον έχω γνωρίσει - χωρίς να ψάξουμε απώτερη καταγωγή, παρότι ενδέχεται να έχουμε πολύ πολύ μακρινή συγγένεια. Το βιβλίο του «Ο γιος της Ζαχαρένιας» ήταν ενδιαφέρον και ο πατέρας μου αναγνώρισε σ' αυτό αρκετά πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις που έζησε από κοντά.


 


Earion said:


> Ώστε Ορέστης Μανούσος; Και έχει γράψει βιογραφία του Μιχάλη του Φιλεντέμ; Του οποίου μόλις κυκλοφόρησε η εγκεκριμένη βιογραφία στα αγγλικά από την Άρτεμη Κούπερ, σύζυγο του Άντονυ Μπήβορ και κόρη του Τζων Τζούλιους Νόριτς; Μμμ, ενδιαφέρον.




Ενδιαφέρον το βιβλίο ή οι συγγένειες μεταξύ Άγγλων ιστορικών - ευγενών;


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2012)

Και τα δύο, SBE. Μου αρέσει ο βρετανικός συνδυασμός διανόησης και αριστοκρατίας!  
Κι έχουν άφθονα παραδείγματα.

Σοβαρά τώρα, και ο Νόριτς και ο Μπήβορ είναι σπουδαίοι. Άρτεμη δεν έχω διαβάσει καθόλου. Ίσως τώρα τη βιογραφία...


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

Είχα την τύχη (που μπορεί και να μην ήταν τύχη) να γνωρίσω προσωπικά πολλούς αυτής της παλιότερης γενιάς που είχαν σχέση με την Ελλάδα, αξιωματικούς που πολέμησαν στην Ελλάδα, διπλωματικούς, πανεπιστημιακούς, χομπίστες με χόμπι την Ελλάδα κλπ. Μερικούς τους πρόλαβα στο τσακ πριν πεθάνουν. Δεν θα έλεγα ότι εντυπωσιάστηκα ιδιαίτερα. Και μου φάνηκαν λάιτ διανόηση σε σχέση με τους διανοητές της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης. Βεβαίως ήταν όλοι ευγενέστατοι άνθρωποι και μιλούσαν για την Ελλάδα με εντελώς μελιστάλαχτο τρόπο.


----------



## Earion (Nov 6, 2012)

Πάντως, για την Άρτεμη μιλώντας, και για τη βιογραφία του Πάτρικ Λη Φέρμορ, η Ντιάνα Ράιτ, που έσπευσε να διαβάσει το βιβλίο, δεν έχει την καλύτερη γνώμη, ούτε για τον έναν ούτε για την άλλη. Διαβάστε εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Το διαβάζω και συμπεραίνω ότι το βιβλίο δεν της άρεσε γιατί ασχολείται με πολλά θέματα της προσωπικής ζωής του Λι Φέρμορ, αλλά χωρίς να τα αναλύει επαρκώς. Οι άλλες κριτικές που διάβασα λένε ότι το ενδιαφέρον του βιβλίου είναι οι λεπτομέρειες της προσωπικής ζωής, ή όπως το θέτει κάποιος, τον Λι Φέρμορ τον ήρωα/ κατάσκοπο/ συγγραφέα/ φιλέλληνα κλπ τον ξέρουμε ήδη. Τα άλλα είναι που κάνουν τη βιογραφία του ενδιαφέρουσα. Η (επαινετική) κριτική στην Ιντιπέντεντ από την άλλη με πληροφορεί για κάτι που δεν ήξερα, αλλά είχα υποψιαστεί από τις κουβέντες που άκουγα, ότι λίγο- πολύ ο Λι Φέρμορ ήταν ο τέλειος αριβίστας. Και ότι υπήρχε στη Βρετανία μια λατρεία προς το πρόσωπό του από τη γενιά του. Κι αυτό το είχα διαπιστώσει, αλλά νόμιζα ότι ήταν φαινόμενο συγκεκριμένων κύκλων (η Κούπερ άλλωστε ανήκε στον κύκλο που ο Λι Φέρμορ ήταν θεός). 
Από την άλλη το ότι η Κούπερ ανήκει στον κύκλο των συγγραφέων που παίρνουν επαινετικές κριτικές είναι νομίζω επίσης γεγονός. Δεν ξέρω αν τις αξίζει.


----------

